# The Tren Twins



## Gadawg (Dec 6, 2022)

These two little nightmares popped up yesterday on youtube.  They did an excellent job of confirming for me that anyone under 30 should be ignored and that this country’s future is doomed.


----------



## Yano (Dec 6, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> These two little nightmares popped up yesterday on youtube.  They did an excellent job of confirming for me that anyone under 30 should be ignored and that this country’s future is doomed.


Those kids need some kind of intervention , they popped up after I watched that MPMD video exposing the liver king .... at first i wasnt sure it was real but ,, yeah it is. 

Parents need to be slapped around for an hour for raising idiots like that.


----------



## IncelLifter (Dec 6, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> These two little nightmares popped up yesterday on youtube.  They did an excellent job of confirming for me that anyone under 30 should be ignored and that this country’s future is doomed.


You can really tell the Tren is messing up their mentals


----------



## Big-paul (Dec 7, 2022)

IncelLifter said:


> You can really tell the Tren is messing up their mentals


They would be morons even  if they never saw a needle.


----------



## MartiniKiss (Dec 8, 2022)

I think they're funny, also strong as shit, i think they bench 450+lbs.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 8, 2022)

That was hilarious


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 11, 2022)

These guys are a good example of why I prefer pre-social media/YouTube era fitness and bodybuilding videos. Not that they don't have good physiques or know how to work out properly, but there's just way too much goofing around and douchebaggery for my tastes.


----------



## stephenwill97 (Jan 1, 2023)

Yano said:


> Those kids need some kind of intervention , they popped up after I watched that MPMD video exposing the liver king .... at first i wasnt sure it was real but ,, yeah it is.
> 
> Parents need to be slapped around for an hour for raising idiots like that.


hope you realize that both of the twins was raised by an alcoholic mum and got fostered?


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 1, 2023)

stephenwill97 said:


> hope you realize that both of the twins was raised by an alcoholic mum and got fostered?


Are you one of them?


----------



## stephenwill97 (Jan 1, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> Are you one of them?


no but they mention everything in this podcast, not saying they are natural but everything they do in their videos is for comedy but too many people like the same old boring fitness videos where its pre workout then straight workout


----------



## Yano (Jan 1, 2023)

stephenwill97 said:


> hope you realize that both of the twins was raised by an alcoholic mum and got fostered?


aww dang and i just ran out of fucks to give too ...


----------



## trentwinfan (Jan 2, 2023)

Made this account just to say this. Stop hating on these guys just because y'all are old ass men. Maybe understand that things evolve, including humor. They're incredibly strong too, likely stronger than everyone hating on him here. Don't be so critical of a younger generation because they don't appeal to your generation, which is one they weren't born in and aren't trying to appeal to. Your toxic masculinity is showing.


----------



## trentwinfan (Jan 2, 2023)

Yano said:


> aww dang and i just ran out of fucks to give too ...


Extremely rude and in honestly weird to say. You see two kids achieving huge strength and amazing physiques, which is something you can likely appreciate since you visit a bodybuilding forum, who have also surpassed lots of adversity in their younger life, and your first thought is to shit on them because they don't have your old man humor? Incredibly out of touch and stupid. Think before you speak.


----------



## stephenwill97 (Jan 2, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> Made this account just to say this. Stop hating on these guys just because y'all are old ass men. Maybe understand that things evolve, including humor. They're incredibly strong too, likely stronger than everyone hating on him here. Don't be so critical of a younger generation because they don't appeal to your generation, which is one they weren't born in and aren't trying to appeal to. Your toxic masculinity is showing.


My point exactly 👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## Yano (Jan 2, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> Extremely rude and in honestly weird to say. You see two kids achieving huge strength and amazing physiques, which is something you can likely appreciate since you visit a bodybuilding forum, who have also surpassed lots of adversity in their younger life, and your first thought is to shit on them because they don't have your old man humor? Incredibly out of touch and stupid. Think before you speak.


fuck them and fuck you too , go choke on a bag of dicks


----------



## stephenwill97 (Jan 2, 2023)

Yano said:


> fuck them and fuck you too , go choke on a bag of dicks


aww are you annoyed because someone's got a better physique than you or your generation of bodybuilders that's cute, just don't let that roid rage consume you next time


----------



## trentwinfan (Jan 2, 2023)

Yano said:


> fuck them and fuck you too , go choke on a bag of dicks


You complain people act like children and on this forum, but you act more like the enraged gorilla on your profile picture than a respectable person. Not in the good "big lifter" way either, just a stupid ape. Compose yourself buddy! Soon enough you'll be a crippled old man and the only people who'll be able to look after you are younger people. Better start learning to be nice.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 2, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> Made this account just to say this. Stop hating on these guys just because y'all are old ass men. Maybe understand that things evolve, including humor. They're incredibly strong too, likely stronger than everyone hating on him here. Don't be so critical of a younger generation because they don't appeal to your generation, which is one they weren't born in and aren't trying to appeal to. Your toxic masculinity is showing.


Lol you really think this is an age thing? Chris Bumstead is only a few years older than these guys, and is universally respected on this forum.

Also, Mike O'Hearn is older than most posters on this forum and from what I've seen people don't like or respect him at all.


----------



## stephenwill97 (Jan 2, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> Lol you really think this is an age thing? Chris Bumstead is only a few years older than these guys, and is universally respected on this forum.
> 
> Also, Mike O'Hearn is older than most posters on this forum and from what I've seen people don't like or respect him at all.


everyone jumps the gun at the comedic approach to the twins videos while going to work yes they mention countless times about tren, but wont speak about it to the public why you may ask because its not there business I just dont get when they bulk the muscle definition fades out but when chris is bulking he's still shredded no definition fade and looks like he's not changed at all. so does this mean chris ain't natty either?


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 2, 2023)

stephenwill97 said:


> everyone jumps the gun at the comedic approach to the twins videos while going to work yes they mention countless times about tren, but wont speak about it to the public why you may ask because its not there business I just dont get when they bulk the muscle definition fades out but when chris is bulking he's still shredded no definition fade and looks like he's not changed at all. so does this mean chris ain't natty either?


I'm not familiar with with them to know about any of that. I was just addressing the unfair notion that age has anything to do with why people here don't like them.


----------



## justtoview1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> Lol you really think this is an age thing? Chris Bumstead is only a few years older than these guys, and is universally respected on this forum.
> 
> Also, Mike O'Hearn is older than most posters on this forum and from what I've seen people don't like or respect him at all.


Chris Bumstead does not make the same type of content as the Tren Twins, nor does it matter. The original post states that anyone under 30 should be ignored. I am just saying that insulting or thrashing on these guys isn’t valid because you don’t understand a newer type of humor. 

This is the same person as “trentwinfan”, i just locked myself out and made another account instead of waiting for it to unlock.


----------



## stephenwill97 (Jan 2, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> I'm not familiar with with them to know about any of that. I was just addressing the unfair notion that age has anything to do with why people here don't like them.


because there’s always been a rant about what era of bodybuilding is the best, people in there 50 -60s say Arnold era, people 30 - 40 say the jay cutler sort of era and now anyone in teens to 25 year olds say the Tren twins and that style of physique.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 2, 2023)

justtoview1 said:


> Chris Bumstead does not make the same type of content as the Tren Twins, nor does it matter. The original post states that anyone under 30 should be ignored. I am just saying that insulting or thrashing on these guys isn’t valid because you don’t understand a newer type of humor.
> 
> This is the same person as “trentwinfan”, i just locked myself out and made another account instead of waiting for it to unlock.


You're making my point for me. It's not about age, but about content. People dislike Mike O'Hearn (who is in his 50s) because of his bullshit content. People like Chris Bumstead (who is in his 20s) because he's not like that. 

People "thrash" on the sense of humor of others all the time. Again, nothing to do with age. 



stephenwill97 said:


> because there’s always been a rant about what era of bodybuilding is the best, people in there 50 -60s say Arnold era, people 30 - 40 say the jay cutler sort of era and now anyone in teens to 25 year olds say the Tren twins and that style of physique.


These guys are professional bodybuilders?


----------



## Yano (Jan 2, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> You're making my point for me. It's not about age, but about content. People dislike Mike O'Hearn (who is in his 50s) because of his bullshit content. People like Chris Bumstead (who is in his 20s) because he's not like that.
> 
> People "thrash" on the sense of humor of others all the time. Again, nothing to do with age.
> 
> ...


They are anorexic kids on way too many drugs. They dont eat right , dont train right push idiotic shit and lies and make it look cool to poison someselves ... just wastes of humanity like that xyzzz shit stain was.


----------



## justtoview1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> You're making my point for me. It's not about age, but about content. People dislike Mike O'Hearn (who is in his 50s) because of his bullshit content. People like Chris Bumstead (who is in his 20s) because he's not like that.
> 
> People "thrash" on the sense of humor of others all the time. Again, nothing to do with age.
> 
> ...


Yeah, everyone is entitled to their opinion. I was just giving mine as well. Cheers!


----------



## trentwinfan (Jan 2, 2023)

Yano said:


> They are anorexic kids on way too many drugs. They dont eat right , dont train right push idiotic shit and lies and make it look cool to poison someselves ... just wastes of humanity like that xyzzz shit stain was.


You just have no idea what you’re talking about. You’re extremely ill-informed and a fountain of hate. Everything you say is not based on any sort of fact. Also, it’s not good karma to speak on a dead man’s name like that. Do you have any dignity?


----------



## Yano (Jan 2, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> You just have no idea what you’re talking about. You’re extremely ill-informed and a fountain of hate. Everything you say is not based on any sort of fact. Also, it’s not good karma to speak on a dead man’s name like that. Do you have any dignity?


ill try to say this so i dont upset your tender feelings ...  go fuck yourself ,, gently.


----------



## trentwinfan (Jan 2, 2023)

Yano said:


> ill try to say this so i dont upset your tender feelings ...  go fuck yourself ,, gently.


You’re honestly just such a weirdo. What an angry soul. Hope you get better bud. Maybe when you stop acting like a disrespectful, angry child you’ll lose some of that hate. Best of luck!


----------



## stephenwill97 (Jan 2, 2023)

In my op


Diesel59 said:


> You're making my point for me. It's not about age, but about content. People dislike Mike O'Hearn (who is in his 50s) because of his bullshit content. People like Chris Bumstead (who is in his 20s) because he's not like that.
> 
> People "thrash" on the sense of humor of others all the time. Again, nothing to do with age.
> 
> ...


not saying there pro but they’re still classed as a bodybuilder, I’m trying to be on your side here tbh, im just saying they’re making new style of content to show the younger audience that you don’t need to be 100% serious to have a good day at the gym


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 2, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> Made this account just to say this. Stop hating on these guys just because y'all are old ass men. Maybe understand that things evolve, including humor. They're incredibly strong too, likely stronger than everyone hating on him here. Don't be so critical of a younger generation because they don't appeal to your generation, which is one they weren't born in and aren't trying to appeal to. Your *Toxic Masculinity *is showing.


Haha.
Cunt


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 2, 2023)

More trolling bullshit accounts.


----------



## trentwinfan (Jan 3, 2023)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Haha.
> Cunt


retard alert!


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 3, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> retard alert!


Your name is "TrenTwinFan" so ease up on calling anyone else a retard.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 3, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> Made this account just to say this. Stop hating on these guys just because y'all are old ass men. Maybe understand that things evolve, including humor. They're incredibly strong too, likely stronger than everyone hating on him here. Don't be so critical of a younger generation because they don't appeal to your generation, which is one they weren't born in and aren't trying to appeal to. Your toxic masculinity is showing.


It would be different if your generation was useful for anything beyond tictok videos and likes …it’s almost impossible to find a guy under 30 these days that has half a clue how to do anything other than play on their phone


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 3, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> retard alert!


You used the phrase toxic masculinity... Combine that with your name and you're calling others retard?

Yikes


----------



## fuckyouPayME (Jan 5, 2023)

stephenwill97 said:


> everyone jumps the gun at the comedic approach to the twins videos while going to work yes they mention countless times about tren, but wont speak about it to the public why you may ask because its not there business I just dont get when they bulk the muscle definition fades out but when chris is bulking he's still shredded no definition fade and looks like he's not changed at all. so does this mean chris ain't natty either?


they have spoken on the topic and deny the use of anabolics, claiming all that shit is a joke and shouldn't be taken seriously


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 5, 2023)

This thread is a stark reminder of what is wrong with today's feminized male..

Toxic masculinity..  GTFOH 🤣


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 5, 2023)

Freakmidd said:


> This thread is a stark reminder of what is wrong with today's feminized male..
> 
> Toxic masculinity..  GTFOH 🤣



The funny thing is, the type of people who use that term would definitely use it to describe the Tren Twins.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 5, 2023)

Freakmidd said:


> This thread is a stark reminder of what is wrong with today's feminized male..
> 
> Toxic masculinity..  GTFOH 🤣


Exactly the kid in the previous post back there is just a feminine bitch boy.


----------



## PItbull-3K (Jan 5, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> Extremely rude and in honestly weird to say. You see two kids achieving huge strength and amazing physiques, which is something you can likely appreciate since you visit a bodybuilding forum, who have also surpassed lots of adversity in their younger life, and your first thought is to shit on them because they don't have your old man humor? Incredibly out of touch and stupid. Think before you speak.


Go f**K yourself ya whiny millennial pussy. Your Dad should have kicked your ass, your vagina is showing here.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 5, 2023)

If you think that those two annoying little tweens are benching 500 lbs naturally, Ive got a seaside villa in Nebraska Ill sell you.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 5, 2023)

trentwinfan said:


> Your toxic masculinity is showing.


I'm late to the party, but this is the most beta cuck thing to say. 

This line alone tells me who you voted for.


----------



## lightweight34 (Monday at 4:58 PM)

stephenwill97 said:


> everyone jumps the gun at the comedic approach to the twins videos while going to work yes they mention countless times about tren, but wont speak about it to the public why you may ask because its not there business I just dont get when they bulk the muscle definition fades out but when chris is bulking he's still shredded no definition fade and looks like he's not changed at all. so does this mean chris ain't natty either?


pretty sure cbum has confirmed he takes extra “supplements” he’s hinted at it in a couple videos i believe


----------



## Itssickitspiss1999 (Wednesday at 4:26 PM)

trentwinfan said:


> Extremely rude and in honestly weird to say. You see two kids achieving huge strength and amazing physiques, which is something you can likely appreciate since you visit a bodybuilding forum, who have also surpassed lots of adversity in their younger life, and your first thought is to shit on them because they don't have your old man humor? Incredibly out of touch and stupid. Think before you speak.


Smoking copious quantities of copium.


----------



## Diesel59 (Wednesday at 5:19 PM)

WTF is the meaning of all this?


----------



## Itssickitspiss1999 (Wednesday at 5:21 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> WTF is the meaning of all this?


Cookie cutters unfortunately


----------



## Diesel59 (Wednesday at 5:23 PM)

Itssickitspiss1999 said:


> Cookie cutters unfortunately


What are you talking about?


----------



## Amon (Wednesday at 6:13 PM)

Itssickitspiss1999 said:


> Cookie cutters unfortunately


Exactly !


----------



## Amon (Wednesday at 6:14 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> What are you talking about?


You know exactly what he’s talking about


----------

